

Flarum, beautiful open-source forum software for the modern web - tobscure
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1221714515/flarum-forums-reimagined

======
tobscure
I'm the developer behind this project. Been working on it with a friend for a
while, and the next stage of development really requires a full-time
commitment, which is what we're hoping to achieve through the Kickstarter.

We're excited about the future of forums and are happy to talk more!

